# Bettas and mirrors



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

I was poking around my local big pet store and saw that the had some betta goodies, one of which was a "floating betta exersize mirror." good points it recomended that this product be only used in tanks of at least two gallons, bad point I could see people leaving it in thinking it would be like a bird mirror.
Now I usaly only use the mirror to get him to come to the front of the tank and display, for pictures or guests and usualy for less than a minute at a time. I can't imagine a betta needing regular sessions with a "exersize mirror"


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

It's actually good for them to flare. It helps them stretch out their fins. You should leave the mirror in for about 10 minutes a day than take it out so he doesn't blow out a fin.


----------



## kikuhoshi (Mar 26, 2010)

I use a magnifying mirror I picked up at the dollar store to "exercise" Armand. Cheap, easy, and just as effective. He's stopped tail-biting as much with it (along with other factors, probably), and he just looks so cute when he's showing off.

I do it for about 5 minutes a time, anywhere from 0x to 2x a day.


----------



## LoneHowler (Apr 24, 2010)

Well I went and bought the exercise mirror. Boy what a difference, from just using a hand held and him flaring at the glass; to him circling his "opponent", shoving the mirror and giving it nips. Its fun to watch the betta fighting techniques without putting fish in jeopardy


----------



## betta G (Jun 1, 2010)

i have a 2.5 mirrored back tank for my betta.he doesnt even seemed botherd about the mirrored back.sometimes he flares at it but thats about it


----------

